# PCM?



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

What exactly does PCM mean? I looked in my setup for my DVD player and messed around with the settings and found the PCM setting to be louder than Dolby Digital. Anyone know why?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Moviefanatic said:


> What exactly does PCM mean? I looked in my setup for my DVD player and messed around with the settings and found the PCM setting to be louder than Dolby Digital. Anyone know why?


From Wikipedia: Pulse-code modulation (PCM) is a digital representation of an analog signal where the magnitude of the signal is sampled regularly at uniform intervals, then quantized to a series of symbols in a numeric (usually binary) code.

As to why the PCM is louder than the Dolby Digital I can only surmise that DD hasn't been calibrated.


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

HionHiFi said:


> As to why the PCM is louder than the Dolby Digital I can only surmise that DD hasn't been calibrated.


How do I "calibrate" it?


----------

